# Which was better



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 11, 2018)

just trying something out


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2018)

Did it work?


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 15, 2018)

yes.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## michael rauls (Aug 15, 2018)

F4F or A6m. That's a tuff call. Went for the Wildcat just because im kinda partial to it but thats a close one for sure.


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 16, 2018)

fubar57 said:


>


Thanks


----------

